# GentooPub Milano

## codadilupo

Lo so: é solo che questa settimana sono in ferie, e m'e' preso lo stress da: "e ora che faccio tutto il giorno ?"  :Wink: 

Pero' una birretta me la berrei volentieri comunque, quindi, si accettano suggerimenti per la data e il luogo, che io, almeno a titolo informativo, indicherei in:

mercoledi' 11 agosto 2004, ore 18.00 in corso Garibaldi (tper la serie: squadra che vince, non si cambia  :Wink: )

Adesioni ?

Coda

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Eccomi compare  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

Martedí sarebbe ancora meglio  :Very Happy: 

....comunque dovrei esserci anche Mercoledí

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

io verso settembre faccio un salto su. chi ci trovo?

----------

## randomaze

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> io verso settembre faccio un salto su. chi ci trovo?

 

In linea di massima io ci sono... (no, non ti aspetto un mese al pub, nel caso ne facciamo un'altro  :Razz: )

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> io verso settembre faccio un salto su. chi ci trovo?

 Io invece lo aspetto al pub  :Smile: 

----------

## codadilupo

allora, direi, se .:deadhead:. é d'accordo, di anticipare a martedi'.

Per settembre, se non é la seconda settimana, dovrei esserci anch'io.

Se poi .:deadhead:. ci fa sapere in quale pub si accampa, possiamo chiedergli di tenerci il posto  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> allora, direi, se .:deadhead:. é d'accordo, di anticipare a martedi'.
> 
> Per settembre, se non é la seconda settimana, dovrei esserci anch'io.
> 
> Se poi .:deadhead:. ci fa sapere in quale pub si accampa, possiamo chiedergli di tenerci il posto 
> ...

 Certamente, va benissimo anche martedì...x settembre aspetto di sapere quando Fonderia viene su di preciso... ma forse ho un impegno...

----------

## n3m0

Mi piacerebbe venire a questi incontri che ogni tanto si fanno...ma cavoli, tutti di su siete  :Wink: 

quasi 1000km mi dovrei fare!

Magari, durante il periodo dell'Oktoberfest (dovrei andarci sicuro) vi avviso, che ci si becca...

----------

## randomaze

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Coda

 Certamente, va benissimo anche martedì...x settembre aspetto di sapere quando Fonderia viene su di preciso... ma forse ho un impegno...[/quote]

Ok per martedì... alle 18 direttamente al solito Pub?

.:deadhead:., se hai intenzione di accamparti per u mese in un pub un pub credo anche io che avrai un impegno 

n3m0, organizzalo tu, in fondo mi sa che questo giro saremo più o meno tre, un numero abbastanza facile da raggiungere  :Razz: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Ok per martedì... alle 18 direttamente al solito Pub?

 Dov'è il pub? Io ho sempre bigiato prima  :Sad: 

----------

## n3m0

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> n3m0, organizzalo tu, in fondo mi sa che questo giro saremo più o meno tre, un numero abbastanza facile da raggiungere 

 

Saraà fatto  :Smile: 

----------

## codadilupo

il solito pub é in corso como. Non ricordo mai il nome (randomaze ?), ma é semplice da raggiungere: imbocchi corso como, avendo alle spalle Porta Garibaldi, il primo locale a doppia vetrata che ti trovi sulla destra é il pub: se poi' ci vedi in vetrina, allora non c'e' piu' alcun dubbio: sei arrivato  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> il solito pub é in corso como. Non ricordo mai il nome (randomaze ?), ma é semplice da raggiungere: imbocchi corso como, avendo alle spalle Porta Garibaldi, il primo locale a doppia vetrata che ti trovi sulla destra é il pub: se poi' ci vedi in vetrina, allora non c'e' piu' alcun dubbio: sei arrivato 

 

[shev]E' noto che nei forum di gentoo si trova la risposta a (quasi) tutte le domande.[/shev]

Allora basta fare una ricerca nel forum con le parole "corso como" e si ottiene: Novecento

----------

## shev

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> [shev]E' noto che nei forum di gentoo si trova la risposta a (quasi) tutte le domande.[/shev]

 

 :Laughing: 

Io questo lo salto (come gli altri  :Razz: ), però se quello di settembre cade in una data favorevole (aka "sono a Milano per l'uni") parteciperò più che volentieri.

----------

## Fabi3tto

Piacerebbe venire anche a me...anche per conoscere i gechi di Milano, ma essendo un pò lontanuccio da Milano centro mi risulterebbe problematico il ritorno a casa in treno...durante l'anno vi ritrovate anche un pò più presto o sempre verso le 18 fate? 

Spero di poter partecipare al prossimo Gentoo-pub!

Byezz

----------

## codadilupo

 *Fabi3tto wrote:*   

> essendo un pò lontanuccio da Milano centro mi risulterebbe problematico il ritorno a casa in treno...

 

se quel "Baruccan City" nella firma si riferisce a Baruccana (Cesano Maderno) allora vieni, che al ritorno ti posso portare io, che sto a Limbiate  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## randomaze

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Io questo lo salto (come gli altri ), però se quello di settembre cade in una data favorevole (aka "sono a Milano per l'uni") parteciperò più che volentieri.

 

Le scuse sono sempre le stesse. Per me le possibilità sono due:

1. Sei astemio e ti vergogni di ordinare una gazosa.

2. Non vai all'università da talmente tanto tempo che i professori che conosci sono già in pensione

 :Razz: 

----------

## akiross

Ehhhm, ci sarei anche io, ma come al solito devo scroccare il passaggio a qualcuno per il ritorno  :Very Happy: 

e finalmente vedo coda!

E se il pub e' sempre lo stesso... aspe aspe, quello vicino alla stazione di P. Garib?

[OT]

Coda, ma nell'avatar sei tu o Stallman?

[/OT]

EDIT: Sento Anborn e b10m

----------

## randomaze

 *akiross wrote:*   

> E se il pub e' sempre lo stesso... aspe aspe, quello vicino alla stazione di P. Garib?

 

Si, se hai problemi passo in garibaldi alle 18.55 e ti recupero io.

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Coda, ma nell'avatar sei tu o Stallman?

 

Non é stallman ma é nevrotico lo stesso  :Razz: 

 *akiross wrote:*   

> EDIT: Sento Anborn e b10m

 

Ottimo.

----------

## akiross

Non tanto l'andata, quanto il ritorno e' un problema :\

Conta che le 2 volte scorse mi hanno riportato Anb e B10m...

Sta sera teoricamente potrei anche venire in macchina, con mia sorella e una sua amica (che tra l'altro potrebbe essere interessata alle discussioni visto che studia informatica)

Oppure resta il buon vecchio treno della 1:01 che parte da centrale  :Very Happy: 

Ciauz!

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Oppure resta il buon vecchio treno della 1:01 che parte da centrale :DCiauz!

   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Cmq porta quanta più gente puoi!

----------

## randomaze

Mah sinceramente io sono per una cosa tranquilla... un aperitivo di un paio d'ore insomma!

Poi se altri stanno in giro fino alla 1 fate pure... io tengo famiglia  :Razz: 

----------

## akiross

Anche io sono per una cosa tranquilla... se siamo in 10 ai voglia a starci in quel localino  :Very Happy:  attacchiamo 3 tavoli?  :Very Happy: 

Ma teoricamente non sono neanche certo se vengo... impegni incombono su questo martedi' sera.

Ciauz

----------

## shev

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 1. Sei astemio e ti vergogni di ordinare una gazosa

 

 :Laughing:  Solo acqua naturale per me!

 *Quote:*   

> 2. Non vai all'università da talmente tanto tempo che i professori che conosci sono già in pensione
> 
> 

 

Tralasciando ovviamente il punto uno (non disdegno mai una buona bevuta in compagnia, anche e soprattutto se alcolica  :Mr. Green: ), il punto più verosimile è questo secondo. Lavorando frequento poco l'uni, ci vado solo per esami, laboratori o esigenze particolari. Quindi se l'incontro cade in uno dei giorni in cui per un motivo o per l'altro sono a Milano, vengo volentieri. Se non sono all'uni, vuol dire che sono al lavoro (quindi impossibilitato a partecipare). Sono andato in Svizzera, a webbit, a Venezia, a casa di Coda etc pur di incontrarvi o non perdere un incontro, figuriamoci se non verrei volentieri a Milano  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Shev wrote:*   

> figuriamoci se non verrei volentieri a Milano 

 

Beh dicevo per scherzare ovviamente  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## codadilupo

Riassumendo: 

ritrovo: Café Novecento, C.so Como, Milano

Ore: 18.00

sicuri:

codadilupo

.:deadhead:.

randomaze

in forse:

akiross + famiglia  :Laughing: 

Fabi3tto

corretto ?

Coda

----------

## .:deadhead:.

[quote=codadilupo]corretto ?[/quote]

Il caffè? si grazie  :Smile:  ci vediam tra un'oretta

----------

## Fabi3tto

Nessuno che racconta com'è andata? 

Sono curioso...

----------

## randomaze

 *Fabi3tto wrote:*   

> Nessuno che racconta com'è andata? 
> 
> Sono curioso...

 

Eravamo in tre. Gli aperitivi bevuti sono stati 5, quello alla sinistra di codadilupo ne ha bevuto uno mentre quello davanti ha preso due volte la stessa cosa.

Per il resto un pò di chiacchere e tanto cazzeggio  :Very Happy: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Eravamo in tre. Gli aperitivi bevuti sono stati 5, quello alla sinistra di codadilupo ne ha bevuto uno mentre quello davanti ha preso due volte la stessa cosa.

 

cos'e', il quesito della SuSE  :Laughing:  ?

Coda

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> cos'e', il quesito della SuSE  ?

 

 :Laughing:  L'intenzione era quella  :Razz: 

----------

## codadilupo

si', ma l'unica cosa che si riesce a tirar fuori é che codadilupo ha bevuto due volte... non so se mi piace questa enigmistica  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> cos'e', il quesito della SuSE  ?Coda

   :Embarassed:   :Crying or Very sad:  non l'ho capita ...

----------

## codadilupo

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>   non l'ho capita ...

 

"il quesito della Susi" é una famosa rubrica della Settimana Enigmistica  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## mouser

Sono nuovo del forum e gentoo lo installerò settimana prossima (sono in ferie , ho tanto tempo libero   :Laughing:  )

Comunque, per l'incontro di settembre (anche per me la 2a sett, dal 13 al 19, non ci sono), spero di essere il benvenuto   :Embarassed: 

gentoo pub .... nn c'è che dire, un'ottima idea!

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Comunque, per l'incontro di settembre (anche per me la 2a sett, dal 13 al 19, non ci sono), spero di essere il benvenuto  
> 
> gentoo pub .... nn c'è che dire, un'ottima idea!

 

Certamente!   :Wink: 

----------

## mouser

Salve ragazzi!!!!

Pensavo.... e se organizzassimo un'amichevole di andata al GentooPub prima dell'incontro di settembre????

Pensavo a giovedì o venerdì prossimo!

Il problema è che esco dal lavoro alle 18.00 e, ora che torno a casa (1h e 30m) circa e faccio un

```

# modprobe macchina&ragazza

```

e vengo saranno le 20:30!

Vi va un cocktail alle 21:00?

ps: ci sono problemi se porto la ragazza???? Non compila gentoo, ma l'ho convinta (x ora   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  ) ad utilizzare morphix a casa!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

fatemi sapere.

Ciriciao

----------

## federico

Brutti io ero in ferie e sono tornato solo un'ora fa a Milano... Sarei venuto volentieri  :Smile: 

Un'altra volta va...

Fede

pS: 250 e rotti mega di sorgenti da upgradare in gentoo nel mio sistema... Mi sa che ho gia' da fare un po' di compilazioni  :Smile: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *federico wrote:*   

> pS: 250 e rotti mega di sorgenti da upgradare in gentoo nel mio sistema... Mi sa che ho gia' da fare un po' di compilazioni 

 Finita la vacanza, è ora di "fare i compiti"...

Io parto lunedì, è giusto per non laciare a riposo il mio portatile ho deciso di giocherellare un po' con acovea...Questo il mio folle piano  :Smile: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Pensavo a giovedì o venerdì prossimo!
> 
> vi va un cocktail alle 21:00?
> 
> ci sono problemi se porto la ragazza???? Non compila gentoo, ma l'ho convinta (x ora    ) ad utilizzare morphix a casa!

 

procedendo con ordine:

- mi sa che giovedi' é un po' troppo vicino alla data di settembre  :Wink: 

- azz, le 21 di giovedi' sono un po' tardino, per chi lavora

- puoi portare chi vuoi

- tutto questo imho  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## innovatel

letto solo ora ...  :Sad: 

per quello di settembre non penso di aver problemi se sò la data in anticipo. Considerate che vengo da fuori milano e devo muovermi coi mezzi dentro e vedere se li ho per tornare indietro (o al max prendo la macchina ma la lascio al parcheggio a san donato)

[ot] odore di grigliata dal giardino di fronte ... ed io che non sò che cucinarmi ... mondo ingiusto  :Sad:  [/ot]

----------

## mouser

Non avevo letto il post per settembre!

Comunque ok, ci vediamo il primo!

ByeBye

----------

